# Wingfoot Lake HP limit



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I picked up a recent ODNR pamphlet on Wingfoot and it states it is an unlimited HP/No wake lake.
I always thought it was a 10HP max lake since it opened to us in 2011. That's why I never taken my boat there and only kayak fished the lake.
Can anyone confirm whether they changed it to unlimited HP/no wake. Would like to take the wife and daughter out there to do some blimp sightseeing.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

It's unlimited hp idle only, no wake for the whole lake. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wingfootlake#tabr4


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked at that map but didn't find any info on the HP limit. Looked again after you posted and found it. Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

As stated, unlimited HP, "Idle Only/No Wake" Speed limit. Even with the Watercraft Div and Wildlife Law Enforcement Offices located within easy "visual" sight of the lake, I have observed very few boaters following the Speed Limits on the little, <500 acre lake. Any larger boat, going even slightly more than "idle" speed, will push a wake. IMO, this poses a hazard to nearby kayaks, canoes, and smaller craft-not to mention the potential for shoreline erosion! Many family groups(adults down to grade schoolers) use Wft paddling canoes and kayaks and enforcement of rules there seems non-existant! Might consider nearby Mogadore Res where NO gas engine operation is in place if you are concerned at all about safety.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

so if your boat idle is too fast, better toss a trolling bag...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

privateer said:


> so if your boat idle is too fast, better toss a trolling bag...


When in gear, my boat has a high idle and will push a wake. to combat this I throw 10lb anchor out either side and have a heavy duty swivel attached to the rope. Its much easier to just drag some divots. I like to call them ditches!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

When they opened up Wingfoot back in 2011 wasn't it a 10HP limit?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, there were several lakes around the state that changed
from 10HP to no wake a few years ago. Wingfoot was one of them.
When it first opened the Bass bite was pretty good, but went 
down hill fast. I live only 2 miles from WF, but don,t waste
my time there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm more interested in doing the blimp tour thing with the wife and daughter than fishing. I've fished it many times solo from the kayak and got real close to the blimp on take offs and landing from the east lily pads.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Been there several times when the blimp would
take-off or land. You don't realize how big that thing
is, till it flies over you head.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When it was a park for Goodyear employees, I was out there on the water w/ both young sons one summer when they had all Three blimps flying in formation. Took some great pics but can't find them now! They did the "three thing" again a year or so ago but only one flew at a time.


----------

